

Ask HN: Where do I get an Android app icon? - veeti

My app desperately needs a new icon but I'm having some trouble finding a good designer. Where should I look for one? Ideally the icon would be in vector format.<p>I've already asked some random designers I've found on dribbble, but their price suggestions have been rather unrealistic. How much should I expect to pay?<p>I've also tried 99designs and that was a total disaster.
======
JayNeely
You can try GraphicRiver's item request forum:
<http://graphicriver.net/forums/topic/item-requests/42>

I'd be curious to hear more about what happened with 99designs.

------
richf
I recommend Guenther over at <http://www.androidicons.com/> — great guy,
excellent work, and very reasonable prices. He will work with you and sketch
out a brand new icon.

------
AjJi
Can you please share the price suggestion you had from dribbble's designer?

~~~
veeti
Some offers have been as high as 2000$.

------
calbear81
Do you have a link to your app and the 99designs contest?

